

Kik's defence to RIM's infringement lawsuit - pvilchez
http://blog.davidlam.ca/2011/02/kiks-defence-to-rims-infringement.html

======
martythemaniak
"in the statement of defence Kik asserted that Ted, the CEO of Kik, did not
have access to the BlackBerry Messenger (BBM) source code while he worked at
RIM's BBM team as a Project Coordinator. Kik also denies that Ted had access
to RIM's development plans, market research, and other internal reports
related to BBM while working as part of RIM's BBM team, as RIM had alleged in
its statement of claim."

Once upon a time, Yours Truly was also a Project Coordinator at RIM and that
was definitely not true. I was not on the BBM team, but tons of code was
publicly browsable in the SCM and I was privy to all documents (PRDs, MRDs,
project schedules, etc) which had anything to do with the team I was on. In
short, I call BS.

~~~
slantyyz
While I don't dispute anything you're saying, I can also say that in lawsuits
like this, it's pretty typical for the plaintiff to generally trump up the
role/abilities of the defendants in the suit to try to maximize damages.

That happened to me. I was involved in a suit during the dot-com-bust (I
followed my former manager to his startup - they wanted to shut us down), and
my role was inflated from worker bee who wasn't on any projects to a senior
level manager type with fiduciary responsibilities. That was news to me,
because had I actually had that type of role, I probably wouldn't have left in
the first place.

Like the blog author says, the truth is probably somewhere in the middle.

~~~
yblokhin
Very good point. Somehow everyone is skipping the fact that Ted was a CO-OP
STUDENT during his work at RIM.

